# MMA freak banner request



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope you like it.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

That is amazing, unbelievable. I like it more than the one in your signature. Nicest work so far on MMA forum, 10/10, added rep definitely and I should donate you some points. Great job, its gangsta.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I am pleased.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I am pleased.


The banner is exactly the way I wanted it, the font could use a little tiny bit of work but other than that it is perfect, definitely an A on a grade average scale. Props to you, great job. I will never get rid of this banner until maybe another month or two, which is a record.

"My banner is better than yours thanks to Evil Ash" :laugh: :thumbsup:.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> The banner is exactly the way I wanted it, the font could use a little tiny bit of work but other than that it is perfect, definitely an A on a grade average scale. Props to you, great job. I will never get rid of this banner until maybe another month or two, which is a record.
> 
> "*My banner is better than yours thanks to Evil Ash*" :laugh: :thumbsup:.


Hmmmm.....false.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Hmmmm.....false.


Jealous (in Homers voice to Ned Flanders) :laugh:.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

im gunna go with mma freak for the best banner ive seen on this site. It's so well done and of such a good fighter


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

my banner is sexier


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

How do you get it so the images are kinda faded in the background if you know what i mean?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

1) I prefer to use the eraser over everything else. I usually have it's size set to 60 and the hardness set to about 15. I then rub out the outside of the pictures. 

2) Changing the blend mode can do big things.


----------

